# FOR BOBK'S EYES ONLY



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I'll get the glue. We can fix it!
Single stack I see.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

you knew that we would have to take a look, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

sherman51 said:


> you knew that we would have to take a look, LOL.
> sherman


Of course. Lol....


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

bobk said:


> I'll get the glue. We can fix it!
> Single stack I see.


Yep.....single stack...edc for me ...some times the 26 but mostly the 43. Looking at 1911's.....may come to the dark side....a little


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Is that the result of an over loaded round?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I thought that I first. After a closer look it seems to be a marketing picture.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Yep.....single stack...edc for me ...some times the 26 but mostly the 43. Looking at 1911's.....may come to the dark side....a little


Saaaaay it ain't soooooooo! Slim is in. 
I've got a colt and Kimber if you want to try them. You can be converted.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

bobk said:


> Saaaaay it ain't soooooooo! Slim is in.
> I've got a colt and Kimber if you want to try them. You can be converted.


Lol. I've carried and shot many a 45...I love those Little orphans too!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

bobk said:


> I thought that I first. After a closer look it seems to be a marketing picture.


Screen saver!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Shortdrift said:


> Is that the result of an over loaded round?


OK short drift. You just made the list too


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

You to stop! Your killing my ribs. I solved this problem by just have one of each in every room of the house. Little pricey but that is ok. One for me one for her.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

bruce said:


> You to stop! Your killing my ribs. I solved this problem by just have one of each in every room of the house. Little pricey but that is ok. On for me one for her.


Lol. He can't stop.....neither can i...makes me laugh...feels good


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 227700


I thought you were going to recycle that scrap into something useful


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

So can I send you the bill for cleaning my screen and key board ?


Saugeye Tom said:


> Lol. He can't stop.....neither can i...makes me laugh...feels good


 It must be winter.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Yep.....single stack...edc for me ...some times the 26 but mostly the 43. Looking at 1911's.....may come to the dark side....a little


I think a 1911 will go nicely with your collection. What manufacturer have you been thinking about? I'm going to be getting another 1911 soon. I may have to pull off a little wheeling and dealing but I have a friend who has a delta elite 10mm and wants to trade or sell it. 10mm 1911's are notorious for FTF and FTE but I still want it. I will just have it worked a little if the price is right.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

laynhardwood said:


> I think a 1911 will go nicely with your collection. What manufacturer have you been thinking about? I'm going to be getting another 1911 soon. I may have to pull off a little wheeling and dealing but I have a friend who has a delta elite 10mm and wants to trade or sell it. 10mm 1911's are notorious for FTF and FTE but I still want it. I will just have it worked a little if the price is right.


Shot a ruger commander last week really nice but I do believe I'll get a colt


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Colts at nice Kimbers are better . More refinded.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

that Glock is too much pistol for Bobby, hes more of a Daisy guy


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ezbite said:


> that Glock is too much pistol for Bobby, hes more of a Daisy guy


Hehehe can't help it.....don't pick on him so hard. Lmao


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ezbite said:


> that Glock is too much pistol for Bobby, hes more of a Daisy guy


Come on Susan. I've seen you shoot those plastic devices at my place. I can do more with a daisy for sure.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bobk said:


> I can do more with a daisy for sure.


i dont mean the one behind your ear...


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Shortdrift said:


> Is that the result of an over loaded round?


Shortdrift.. that's exactly what the slo-mo looks like in Hi-Def.. They love +P's... hehehe


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ezbite said:


> i dont mean the one behind your ear...


Wow, I see how you are.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I've always told my glock buddy that glocks are the Honda Civics of the gun world. Reliable, economical, boring. 1911's are the 1967 Chevelle SS (insert your favorite muscle car) of the gun world.


----------

